

Android Market sees app submission spike in March 2010 - elblanco
http://blog.e-tms.com.my/android-market-sees-app-submission-spike-in-march-2010/

======
tvon
Oh the timing, if this had happened one month later, all sorts of crazy
meaning would be assigned to it...

~~~
barredo
Let's see how April goes. If April stands on March figures and then May gets
even better figures (another spike) it will be safe that some sort of
_migration_ is happening and not just the usual market evolution

~~~
tvon
Still not enough to imply _migration_ , unless we see App Store submissions
drop significantly in unison.

I should say, it's inevitable that the Android Market will surpass the App
Store in scale (and install base), but the 3.3.1 change by Apple suggests that
they aren't hurting for submissions, they're more interested in (their idea
of) quality.

~~~
barredo
Yes. Not a migration per se. You're right

